# WoW sudden fps drops



## ndroo882 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all

I have a Clevo laptop with a PM 2ghz, Ge7800GTX and 2gb RAM

I'm playing wow on high gfx settings, and get a constant 60fps. However, at random intervals I get occasional 1-2min periods of sudden fps drop.. i'm talking 8-12fps. Obviously this is very annoying. I have tried to find out what might cause this problem but didnt manage.

I have turned on my laptop fans full on.
I have turned off my AV in case its running some scans.

ANy idea what I can monitor to try find out whats happening in those mins where it slows down immensely? Thanks all


----------



## ndroo882 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok it seems i found something..

I rand RivaTuner and MobMeter..

CPU temp is constant 57-60.. on RivaTuner tho it shows that the GPU is at 71 when I start playing.. fps are good.. it starts rising slowly and when it hits 88, my fps slow down dramatically.. the GPU starts cooling down slowly till about 73-74 and then my FPS go back to normal, and the GPU starts heating up again.. and the cycle goes on

so.. is it a question of overheating? Can i do anything about it?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Laptops are hard to keep cool.. Just really cramped.

My PC runs a lil hot with WoW too, I'm finding.. and I have 6 large fans.
Not sure there is much to do, maybe lower settings.. ??


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

build a platform for the laptop to sit on, to create more airflow under the case.


----------

